
Engineering Culture in a Remote Team - howtoappio
https://howtoapp.io/engineering-culture-in-a-remote-team
======
howtoappio
I'm building a database of remote companies and planning to find out more
about their development culture – I'll list some engineering topics and ask
them to choose what fits with a quick description.

So far I've came up with the following:

\- Daily standups

\- Pair programming

\- Agile software development

\- Continuous delivery

\- Open source contributor

\- Good for junior devs

Would these be helpful to know? What else should I ask?

